# what happened to naturose



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Is anyone carrying the new "human grade" product? Someone mentioned that naturose no longer is produced for animal feed.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Josh's frogs has a color enhancer with natrose in it, once my natrose runs out im going to buy some and try it out. 
Charles


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

for human use only now. they stopped production for animals and are directing it to medical uses. try ebay you can still score some on there from time to time. Ive stocked up.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

are there any human products I can use?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

nothing that i personally know of most of it is combined with other stuff you wouldn't want to give your frogs. i would try ebay thats going to be your best bet.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

uggh i am running out too and need some also. hope josh can peek in on this thread. JOSH I NEED IT...it fuels my addiction lol. i will look on ebay for now. I love nutrarose and use it for tads and all my frogs regardless if it doesnt help blue colors etc. it just goes into my feeder cups automatically. kristy


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The stuff at Josh's Frogs:
Josh's Frogs - Repashy SuperPig (4 oz) - Color Enhancers

I'm planning on using this stuff very soon. Looks like it would be a good supplement to use every week or two, and to feed to tads.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Natu-Rose was taken off the market by the company. Here is information from another site.

Growfish - Gippsland Aquaculture Industry Network (GAIN)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Which is a shame as the complete algae is going to be a better supplement for our purposes as it also included other carotenoids as well as the astaxanthin... 

I have a feeling that using straight astaxanthin isn't going to have as good a result. 

Ed


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ed: questions again from me. so we lost naturose. whats the alternative and is the ingredients that zach's suggested suppliment safe? I really loved using naturose and i am almost out. if i had known i would have bought josh's stock lol. kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought out all the Naturose I could afford from the manufacturer when they told me they were discontinuing it....

Should have plenty to go around for some time.

Chris


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

UmbraSprite said:


> I bought out all the Naturose I could afford from the manufacturer when they told me they were discontinuing it....
> 
> Should have plenty to go around for some time.
> 
> Chris


Chris,

Did you repackage it?....or I should say....do you have it in the usual retail store container form?


Phil


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have seen the SuperPig supplement that contains naturose-- but what is the company going to use now if it's discontinued?

Anybody use phytoplankton by two little fishies? I use it occasionally for my tadpoles-- it is a carotenoid cocktail that contains more than astaxanthin. I don't think it sticks well on fruit flies though-- I'll have to try.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed this. NatuRose is a brand's product name, not the actual 'ingredient'. Wonder what they will use to replace it.




Rain_Frog said:


> I have seen the SuperPig supplement that contains naturose-- but what is the company going to use now if it's discontinued?
> 
> Anybody use phytoplankton by two little fishies? I use it occasionally for my tadpoles-- it is a carotenoid cocktail that contains more than astaxanthin. I don't think it sticks well on fruit flies though-- I'll have to try.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

When at the recent Frog Day, I noticed Amanda and Greg appeared to have some available for sale as well.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

How about nekton color? Black jungle has it.

Nekton-Color 35g (reg. $17.99): Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried this place?


Naturose-Health And Nutrition

This is where I got my last shipment, about 6 months ago. Comes from Singapore. Cost me ~$30 for 100g.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We got the very last batch of Naturose that was ever made (along with all their samples). We also got a note a few months ago saying that their first human grade stuff didn't pass, so they were looking to pass it out on the pet trade, so while not for sale officially, you can still buy Naturose that didn't test well enough to be human-grade.

We're waiting on the human-grade stuff to pass and then we will have to determine whether the dart frog hobby can support the price tag...we'll see.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

the thing is, even if you buy all the remaining naturose-- the stuff will probably expire within a year.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

dartsami said:


> Has anyone tried this place?
> 
> 
> Naturose-Health And Nutrition
> ...


I also ordered some from them about a month ago, so far so good, tricolors are looking really red! I was kinda concerned when after a week I still had not received my package. But when I got it and saw all the customs stamps ect, it made sense as to why it took so long.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Rain_Frog said:


> the thing is, even if you buy all the remaining naturose-- the stuff will probably expire within a year.


This is true, but the way I see it, if you buy enough to last you for that year you'll give everyone else a chance to experiment with other supplements to see what else works. In that time you'll have a (reasonably) guaranteed replacement....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

kristy55303 said:


> ed: questions again from me. so we lost naturose. whats the alternative and is the ingredients that zach's suggested suppliment safe? I really loved using naturose and i am almost out. if i had known i would have bought josh's stock lol. kristy


Just catching up on some items since I'm going to be tied up again...

I have some samples to try out and the reported analysis looks to be fine.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Axathanthin is the actual name of the supplement. I too have been looking elsewhere without luck. 

They told me the human grade goes for 10x the price so I don't know if it is going to work for us. Hopefully we can get their "scraps"!

The packages I have are heat sealed 2.2 kilo bags. I repackage them at the time of order to keep them as fresh as possible. Mostly you need to keep the stuff cool and protected from light.

Chris


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris,

Someone named Marissa is asking if you are going to attend the MADS meeting tomorrow on the MADS thread.

If you are....can you bring some Naturose. I have some but could use more...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

UmbraSprite said:


> Axathanthin is the actual name of the supplement. I too have been looking elsewhere without luck.
> 
> They told me the human grade goes for 10x the price so I don't know if it is going to work for us. Hopefully we can get their "scraps"!
> 
> ...


Astaxanthin is the actual name of the carotenoid. The actual supplement is Haematococcus pluvialis which is the cultured algae which makes the carotenoid (there are other algae and even at least one yeast that makes the carotenoid. 

The nice thing about using the algae is that this was not the only carotenoid in the algae allowing for a broader spectrum of supplementation of the frogs which is closer to what would occur in the wild. Using only astaxanthin may not produce the same results (needs to be tested out). 

Ed


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

AH...

I knew I would misspell it!

Thanks for the clarification Ed!

Chris


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Chris,
I totally missed the misspelling 

Ed


----------

